# Reformed Children's Magazine- Open Windows



## JOwen (Jul 23, 2010)

Dear friends,

I would like to invite you to loo at a valuable new children's resourse produced by the Free Reformed Churches of North America called Open Windows. To date, we have almost 800 subscriptions in North America and Europe.

From our website:



> New! A Christian children’s magazine filled with stories, puzzles, a fascinating glimpse of creation, and a meditation on the Bible for today. Suitable for children aged 4-12, Open Windows also contains colouring contests, crafts, a look back in time and around the world, as well as age-appropriate book reviews. Excellent for the home, this full colour bi-monthly magazine can also serve as a tool in evangelism outreach, school libraries, and home-schooling.



Our Mission Statement

Mission Statement



> To provide children aged 4-12 with wholesome Christian reading material.
> To bring the gospel message to those who have never heard it.
> To bring the gospel and truths about Christian living in a fresh way to children who have grown up with it.
> To provide this material in magazine format as a means to reach those struggling readers who “just can't get through a whole book.”
> ...



If you are interested in a sample issue, click here.
If you are interested in a subscription, click here.
If you want to visit our website, click here.Open Windows-Home

Kind regards,

Rev. J. Lewis
General Editor- Open Windows Magazine.


----------



## Jared (Jul 23, 2010)

I noticed that it said " filled with... a fascinating glimpse of creation". Does the magazine take a young or old earth view on creation?


----------



## JOwen (Jul 23, 2010)

The FRCNA is young earth. It is a key question asked to all our candidates for the ministry.


----------

